# Food Safety News - 06/01/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 1, 2021)

*Large Salmonella outbreak linked to melons*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 01, 2021 12:05 am Melons have been linked to a Salmonella Braenderup outbreak that has affected 200 people in more than 10 countries. Patients have been reported in Denmark, Belgium, Finland, France, Germany, Ireland, the Netherlands, Norway, Sweden, the United Kingdom, Canada and Switzerland. Illnesses started in late March. Czech Republic and Spain have also recorded recent Salmonella Braenderup... Continue Reading


*Portuguese officials probe cause of children’s food poisoning*
By News Desk on Jun 01, 2021 12:03 am Authorities in Portugal are investigating after up to 70 children needed hospital treatment earlier this month in the country. The Economic and Food Safety Authority (ASAE) through its Southern Regional Unit went to the city of Beja to follow up the alert of illness and discover the cause of suspected food poisoning. ASAE and local... Continue Reading


*Africana Market LLC warned about import violations*
By News Desk on Jun 01, 2021 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*California officials find Listeria in mushrooms; nationwide recall initiated*
By News Desk on May 31, 2021 05:15 pm California Terra Garden Inc. of Commerce, CA, is recalling all cases of its 150-gram/5.3-ounce packages of “Seafood Mushroom (Product of China)” because they have the potential to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes. The recalled products were distributed from California through produce distributors or wholesalers to retail stores nationwide. The contamination was found during routine testing... Continue Reading


*Organic Enoki mushrooms recalled nationwide because of risk of Listeria*
By News Desk on May 31, 2021 04:19 pm Marquis Worldwide Specialty Inc. of City of Industry, CA, is recalling all of its “Organic Enoki Mushroom” 200-gram packages because they have the potential to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes. Consumers are warned not to use the product even if it does not look or smell spoiled, according to the company’s recall notice posted by... Continue Reading


*Certain enoki mushrooms from Korea recalled because of Listeria test*
By News Desk on May 31, 2021 02:30 pm California officials found Listeria monocytogenes in a package of enoki mushrooms from Korea, prompting a recall by Rainfield Marketing Group Inc. of Vernon, CA. The company shipped the mushrooms to distributors or wholesalers who distributed the product to retailers nationwide, according to a recall notice from the firm that was posted by the Food and... Continue Reading


----------

